# Texas Ranch Style (pinto) Beans Recipe



## zippy12 (Nov 12, 2017)

https://www.survivalmonkey.com/threads/texas-ranch-style-pinto-beans-recipe.27257/

DO NOT ADD SALT TO THIS BEFORE THE BEANS FULLY COOK

You will not have tender beans if salt is added Before they are cooked

soak your beans 24hrs with some baking soda













built the bases












almost like a mole
flavor is really outstanding....  Going to shread pork rib meat into but butt would be good too!






6 hours to soften beans!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 12, 2017)

I love me some ranch style beans! :)


----------

